# Where the night owls at?



## Hill.T.Manner (Jan 14, 2019)

What up everyone, 3am here at work... entering the witching hour, that two hour block of time where my body tries to shut down and force me to sleep; no matter how much sleep I get during the day. Anybody else rocking the overnight shift life?


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 14, 2019)

It's 2:37am here right now, and I've just now gotten around to eating supper.

I don't run on a regular schedule, so there's no fighting anything to stay awake.
( My days tend to be a bit over 30 hours long. )

G.D.


----------



## epimetheus (Jan 14, 2019)

Used to hate night shifts. Would leave me like a zombie for days afterwards.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 14, 2019)

I worked overnights for 25 years, so I know exactly what you're saying.


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 14, 2019)

And me, bein' the odd-ball again, always liked working nights, and even requested it when it was an option.



G.D.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 14, 2019)

What I liked about it was that I was home in time to get the kids off to school in the mornings and home when they came home from school. What I didn't like was that on the average I would sleep 3 to 4 hours in the morning and then have to get up to do 'stuff' like get kids from school, fix dinner, etc. then try (operative word there) to catch another couple of hours before getting up to go to work. So basically sleeping in shifts. We (hubby worked night shift, too) were always sleep deprived.


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 14, 2019)

I've always like that quiet time, when there were few people out 'n about, causing mischief and trouble.

As far as sleep deprivation, being a life-long insomniac, it and I are old, well-acquainted friends.
( I've averaged about 3-4 hours at a time, my entire life, catching up where i could, when I could. )

Oh, and it's nearly 3:00pm here now, so I've been up and awake for nearly 24 hours straight.
( And written I dunno how many words as well. ) (I'm at 307,222 words on my story, plus whatever I've posted here. ( I'm currently at 1,207 posts since Sept. 20th, 2018.))



G.D.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Jan 16, 2019)

Guard Dog said:


> I've always like that quiet time, when there were few people out 'n about, causing mischief and trouble.
> 
> As far as sleep deprivation, being a life-long insomniac, it and I are old, well-acquainted friends.
> ( I've averaged about 3-4 hours at a time, my entire life, catching up where i could, when I could. )
> ...




Something we have in common, the joke in my family is that I was born with insomnia.... I turned 47 in Sept and I've given up trying to get it normal. These days i see it as just more proof that I'm not normal!

posted at 3:45 AM CST


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 16, 2019)

MzSnowleopard said:
			
		

> posted at 3:45 AM CST



Reading it at 4:11am, cst, and pretty sure you and I need to find our way back to our home planet, and leave this damned rock to these lunatics. :icon_cheesygrin: :lol: :devilish:

( Never a mothership around when ya need one... )



G.D.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Jan 18, 2019)

Guard Dog said:


> Reading it at 4:11am, cst, and pretty sure you and I need to find our way back to our home planet, and leave this damned rock to these lunatics. :icon_cheesygrin: :lol: :devilish:
> 
> ( Never a mothership around when ya need one... )
> 
> ...



I think it's on the dark side of the moon or buried under mounds of dirt and debris in some dessert. It's engines may have burned out. 
I would love to return to the home world. This place is weird... a little nutz too.


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 18, 2019)

Remind me to complain when Char'Ta, B'Ell, and the rest of the crew finally show up... :wink:



G.D.

P.S. I really need to re-install my drafting program, so I can show folks a pic of Evolution, and Varr Caanis some time...


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Jan 18, 2019)

Then you've got a problem.... They're not part of my ship's crew. You're from a different ship.


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Jan 19, 2019)

Guard Dog said:


> I've always like that quiet time, when there were few people out 'n about, causing mischief and trouble.
> 
> As far as sleep deprivation, being a life-long insomniac, it and I are old, well-acquainted friends.
> ( I've averaged about 3-4 hours at a time, my entire life, catching up where i could, when I could. )
> ...



I'm not sure how you do that and function, I had trouble sleeping the other day which resulted in my being up for 24 hours, at the end of that 24 I was dying! crashed so hard lol.


----------



## Megan Pearson (Jan 19, 2019)

Presently 2:01 AM. 

I should be up in 5 hrs.


----------



## bdcharles (Jan 19, 2019)

The joys of an interconnected world - I’m up at a good time following a decent sleep


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 19, 2019)

MzSnowleopard said:


> Then you've got a problem.... They're not part of my ship's crew. You're from a different ship.



Story of my life, sugar; always seem to be on the wrong ship.

By the way, here's my ship, where's yours?




Yeah, I re-installed the drafting program.



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 19, 2019)

Hill.T.Manner said:


> I'm not sure how you do that and function, I had trouble sleeping the other day which resulted in my being up for 24 hours, at the end of that 24 I was dying! crashed so hard lol.



I've been doing it my whole life. I've been known to go for 3 days straight without laying down or closing my eyes.

As I've gotten older, that's pulled back to a day or so without needing a nap, but that's as much due to the pain I have to deal with on a regular basis as anything.

If I ever get rid of the nerve damage, I'm sure I'll be back to my same old, usual schedule.



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 19, 2019)

Megan Pearson said:


> Presently 2:01 AM.
> 
> I should be up in 5 hrs.



Well, there's miles of difference between 'up' and 'awake'. So if you're the kind that can function 'in your sleep', you'll probably just end up with a day you don't quite remember. 



G.D.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Jan 23, 2019)

Guard Dog said:


> Story of my life, sugar; always seem to be on the wrong ship.
> 
> By the way, here's my ship, where's yours?
> 
> ...




Sorry, can't share those details.... Classification, security levels, and all that happy horse stuff.


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 23, 2019)

MzSnowleopard said:


> Sorry, can't share those details.... Classification, security levels, and all that happy horse stuff.



Well at least grab a pencil and draw me a picture... :icon_cheesygrin:

...and you can even tour the bridge of that one, sort of, here.



G.D.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 24, 2019)

If I can spend my working day asleep I haven't squandered it.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Jan 25, 2019)

Guard Dog said:


> Well at least grab a pencil and draw me a picture... :icon_cheesygrin:
> 
> ...and you can even tour the bridge of that one, sort of, here.
> 
> ...



I can give you this. It's a pic of the ship model I used back in my Star Trek days of RPG writing.




Mine was Akira class vessel USS Sarken NCC-92771


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 25, 2019)

Yep, I know the Akira. It's the one that everyone says Archer's Enterprise looks too much like.

...I always wanted to smack the dummies in the head and point out that all Federation ships have a similar design, that's often tinkered with, but is generally always the same basic plan.


G.D.


----------



## Myk3y (Jan 25, 2019)

Hill.T.Manner said:


> What up everyone, 3am here at work... entering the witching hour, that two hour block of time where my body tries to shut down and force me to sleep; no matter how much sleep I get during the day. Anybody else rocking the overnight shift life?



Living on a globe, I feel it's all relative. A minute after midnight here is 4.01pm in Bristol, 5.01am in Wellington, 3.01am in Sydney and yesterday in the Americas.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Jan 26, 2019)

7:53 am for me and still haven't see the horizontal side of my bed... one of those nights of insomnia.


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Jan 29, 2019)

[Insert snappy dialogue]


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 29, 2019)

Hill.T.Manner said:


> [Insert snappy dialogue]



Can't. Currently inserting vast quantities of coffee. All the snappy dialogue went elsewhere.

( Was up most of the night writing, slept a few hours, and am now back up and at it again. )


G.D.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jan 29, 2019)

My writing vacation is over so I am transitioning back to starting at 0400 every morn.
I moved my office upstairs so I could turn the loft into a VR playground.
But that meant going up and down the stairs for a cup of coffee (pressed coffee).
So I put a pot upstairs...but I hate drip-coffee, tastes like paper towels.
My solution was to buy a hot water dispenser that shoots steaming (208f) water into my French-press.
Now I can make coffee at my desk at 0400 when I stagger out of the bedroom.

My coffee is a liquid form of crack-cocaine.


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 29, 2019)

Man if it weren't for caffeine and nicotine, I'm sure I'd just dry up and blow away... or spontaneously combust.



G.D.


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Jan 29, 2019)

Guard Dog said:


> Can't. Currently inserting vast quantities of coffee. All the snappy dialogue went elsewhere.
> 
> ( Was up most of the night writing, slept a few hours, and am now back up and at it again. )
> 
> ...



This is more for me in general as I couldn't think of anything to contribute to keep the conversation going. What can I say, I'm stuck in a bit of a dry spell as far as writing goes.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Jan 30, 2019)

Hill.T.Manner said:


> This is more for me in general as I couldn't think of anything to contribute to keep the conversation going. What can I say, I'm stuck in a bit of a dry spell as far as writing goes.



We've all been here, dry-spells, writer's block- whatever we call it we get through it somehow. You'll figure it out. 
How about trying one of those books / journals where you fill in the blank, "wreck this book", all about me. These can be a lot of fun.
There's also books of writing prompts. Barnes and Nobles sell a bunch of them for under $ 10 each.


----------



## Guard Dog (Feb 6, 2019)

It's dead in here...

What happened? All'a you fall asleep?


G.D.


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Feb 10, 2019)

Still around but I seem to spend more time sleeping during the day, and my laptop at home has been acting up on me so I haven't been on the forum as much as I'd like to. Very frustrating.


----------



## Guard Dog (Feb 10, 2019)

Yeah, I can relate.

The screw-ball weather here has been playing hell with phones, internet, and my own 'wiring'.

It's a big pain in the ass, all the way 'round.


G.D.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Feb 12, 2019)

Can I just curl up, under the covers and sleep until the end of March? This weather is wreaking havoc is me. It's not so much the intervals of snow but the temperatures and wind. OMG!! The temps and wind are bad.


----------



## Guard Dog (Feb 13, 2019)

The pressure and temp making like a yo-yo are wrecking me.

...and I too would like to curl up and hibernate 'til late spring/early summer.

Though simply moving to someplace warm would probably be the better option.

Still, I'm stuck here, so it looks like there's no way out but through.


G.D.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Feb 13, 2019)

Believe me, I am tracking the days, counting down til move day. June 3, 2019. I'm moving back to my home state of Florida. 
It's much warmer than the bitter chill of Iowa.


----------



## Guard Dog (Feb 13, 2019)

MzSnowleopard said:


> I'm moving back to my home state of Florida.



You see a hitchhiker on the side of the road somewhere around Tn, with a lot of hair and an old tan Stetson... it might be me. 

'Cause this winter shit has gotten old. :icon_frown:


G.D.


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Feb 15, 2019)

Guard Dog said:


> You see a hitchhiker on the side of the road somewhere around Tn, with a lot of hair and an old tan Stetson... it might be me.
> 
> 'Cause this winter shit has gotten old. :icon_frown:
> 
> ...



Would strike me as being a genuine person, I'd pick them up. lol


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Feb 15, 2019)

Guard Dog said:


> You see a hitchhiker on the side of the road somewhere around Tn, with a lot of hair and an old tan Stetson... it might be me.
> 
> 'Cause this winter shit has gotten old. :icon_frown:
> 
> ...




Well, if it's around Memphis on June 3 / 4, might stop ya and offer ya lunch. if you see a U-haul with Iowa tags, wave.


----------

